# Cutting routine



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Saw this routine for cutting and wanted to know what you guys think


Day 1 - Chest and Triceps Chest *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Incline Dumbbell Press412-15Flat Dumbbell Press312Incline Flys312Pec Deck312Triceps *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Skull Crushers412-15Rope Extensions312Straight Bar Pushdowns312Abdominals *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Rope Crunch420-25Hanging Knee Raise420-25


Day 2 - Back and Biceps Back *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Wide Grip Chins412-15Wide Grip Rows312Narrow Grip Pulldown412-15Hyper Extensions312Biceps *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Concentration Curls412-15EZ Bar Curl312


Day 3 - Legs and Shoulders Legs *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Squats412-15Leg Extensions312Leg Curl412-15Stiff Leg Deadlifts312Seated Calf Raise312Shoulders *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Dumbbell Shoulders Press412-15Cable Lateral Raise312Reverse Cable Fly312Smith Machine Shrugs412-15Abdominals *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Rope Crunch420-25Hanging Knee Raise420-25



*Day 4: Rest Day*
​

Day 5 - Chest and Triceps Chest *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Incline Barbell Press412-15Flat Barbell Press312Flat Flys312Cable Crossovers312Triceps *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Reverse Grip Pushdown412-15Dumbbell Kickbacks312Dumbbell Extension312Abdominals *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Weighted Incline Crunches420-25Hip Thrusts420-25


Day 6 - Back and Biceps Back *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Wide Grip Pulldowns412-15Bent Over Dumbbell Rows312Good Mornings312One Arm Dumbbell Row312Biceps *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Preacher Curl412-15Dumbbell Curl312


Day 7 - Legs and Shoulders Legs *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Leg Press412-15Lunges312Leg Curl412-15Straight Leg Deadlifts312Standing Calf Raises312-15Shoulders *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Smith Machine Press412-15Dumbbell Lateral Raises312Dumbbell Rear Delt Flys312Upright Rows312Abdominals *Exercise**Sets**Reps*Weighted Incline Crunches420-25Hip Thrusts420-25


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Seems alot with only 1 day off buddy


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Suppose you could take an extra day off. It just says days 1,2,3 etc so maybe split it down a bit more?


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anymore advice?


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

i am on a cut now. doing mad cow 3 days a week. works wonders


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

BONE said:


> are you new to weight lifting


Not brand new but still learning. Hense asking for advice.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

bayliss said:


> i am on a cut now. doing mad cow 3 days a week. works wonders


What's that consist of then?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Madcows is a tried and tested strength and mass routine.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=madcow+5x5



BONE said:


> Have you seen the push pull legs routine?
> 
> Diet and the amount of cardio will dictate how much cutting you do


Please stop talking about the conventional push/pull/legs routine it's a terrible set up, it's even worse than the already sub-optimal 4 or 5 day split routines which if I had to choose between the two I would give each group it's own day so workouts aren't as long and pointless (and recovery ability isn't compromised unecessarily). Grouping muscles further whilst still only training a muscle once over a week period is a dumb move.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

waddy9494 said:


> What's that consist of then?


it`s a weightlifter program.5x5. ramping weights at each set.

http://madcow.hostzi.com/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

bayliss said:


> it`s a weightlifter program.5x5. ramping weights at each set.
> 
> http://madcow.hostzi.com/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm


Good for cutting fat then along with diet and cardio?


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

waddy9494 said:


> Good for cutting fat then along with diet and cardio?


i would say so.i have lost 6kg in 4weeks.i am also using som otc supps. alpha t-2,shift,erase,daa,carnitine,and creatine.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

bayliss said:


> i would say so.i have lost 6kg in 4weeks.i am also using som otc supps. alpha t-2,shift,erase,daa,carnitine,and creatine.


Not much then lol. Can't afford all that. Just got a epi cycle to start and phd pharma whey


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Madcows is a tried and tested strength and mass routine.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=madcow+5x5
> 
> Please stop talking about the conventional push/pull/legs routine it's a terrible set up, it's even worse than the already sub-optimal 4 or 5 day split routines which if I had to choose between the two I would give each group it's own day so workouts aren't as long and pointless (and recovery ability isn't compromised unecessarily). Grouping muscles further whilst still only training a muscle once over a week period is a dumb move.


So what do you suggest wevans then ?


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

should maybe keep legs on a seperate day. after all they are half of your body HA! also better to do full body. like kettle bell swings. the more muscles u use in 1 exercise/movement = more calories burned. if u burn the calories u just ate before workout then ure ****in quids in


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have an epi cycle to do but can never ****ing start as I keep getting told am going here and there for a week at a time but am I best off taking the epi while cutting or before or after cutting?


----------

